# PETA's baaaaaack



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Imagine that. Our little town in the middle of nowhere had a naked lady painted like a tiger in a cage promoting PETA. Gotta love the reaction. It turned people against PETA. Oh I hope they keep this up!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was hoping for a picture!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We live in Atlanta and never hear anything about PETA here. Odd.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know how they think they'll gain support from tactics like that. It's going to make more people think they are lunatics.
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The only tome we see PETA is at Westminster. Why aren't they at all the puppy mill raids?


----------

